

Follow-up Case Study to "Need For Speed" Ad CTRs - tylerrooney
http://blog.ads.pof.com/2012/04/05/follow-up-case-study-with-your-suggestions-implemented/

======
Terretta
This depends _hugely_ on the audience and what's around them on the page, but
I'd guess the most noticeable and therefore most clicked ad would be the
Microsoft Paint, No Logo, Gold Car.

OTOH, I'd guess the 1st or 2nd ones in the list would be near the top for
downloads resulting in paid conversion.

But I find these produced ones generally poor, so it's hard to predict.

~~~
benpof
That's the fun part of it all, being surprised by the end result and back
tracking to speculate as to why it happened. I'm targeting US, Men, 18-23,
loves/likes games and puzzles and excluding mobile traffic (as this is a
computer game).

------
thangalin
[http://blog.hubspot.com/blog/tabid/6307/bid/20566/The-
Button...](http://blog.hubspot.com/blog/tabid/6307/bid/20566/The-Button-Color-
A-B-Test-Red-Beats-Green.aspx)

"The red button outperformed the green button by 21%."

Be interesting to see the tests with/without the EA logo, but using a red
button instead of a green one.

------
lmkg
The _real_ lesson from the last article was "test everything." Likewise, the
_real_ lesson from this article is "iterate and improve."

I'm totally banking on MS Paint being the most significant variable. The
professional-looking ads have a bunch of tiny text in a font/style with poor
readability. MS Paint "text" is legible from orbit.

------
benpof
Cheers Tyler :D Hope everyone enjoys it.

------
thornofmight
Does he ever say what his sample size is for these ads?

